# [SOLVED] Usb flash memory stick not recognized



## ajohnb

I have just joined this forum, looking for answers to this very problem. So, I will add my twopeneth to the issue.

My machine runs XP Pro SP2, and, when I plug in a working stick (works on another XP Pro machine), I get the yellow question mark/yellow question mark with small exclamation mark in the Device manager (this goes away when I unplug it). This applies to all of the 3 USB ports on my machine.
I have let the wizard try to find any drivers that it needs, to no avail.

There is currently plugged into the USB ports, via a hub, a mouse, ADSL modem, scanner and printer, all of which are working fine. I have rather foolishly, perhaps, bought myself a flash stick, which also does not work.

This is driving me up the wall, as the problem should be easy to fix, but I can't. I am assuming that the drivers etc. are/should be included in XP (is this true ?) so am unsure what to do next - OK, I have no idea.

Any help much appreciated.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

This may be a flaw in Windows preventing it from assigning a drive letter for the USB stick.

Try this:

Right click "My computer" > choose "Manage" > Disk Management.
If the USB stick is listed - right click it >
> Choose "Change Drive Letter and Paths" >
> Click "Change" and assign a new unused drive letter.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

eneles

Well, I tried that, and the only drive letters that appear are C:/D: for my partitioned hard drive, and E: for my CD-Rom - no USB stick.

Coincidently (??) the last few times that I tried to create a CD Rom, it failed on the verify stage (using Nero 6) - this could just have been the blank media that I was using. And, recently I got a Windows message telling me that there was problem with my keyboard driver, which prevented the machine going into sleep mode; but only once. Is there a connection, perhaps ?

I have just complete a full virus scan, along with spyware and adware, but there was nothing.

Thanks for trying.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

No USB stick in Disk Management?

Reinstall the chipset drivers.

Any yellow/red "marks" in device manager?


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Re-installed the chipset drivers, which talked about USB in it's list of 'goodies', then rebooted. 
Still no USB stick in Disk Management, still the yellow question/exclamation marks in Device Manager. 
When I plug the USB stick in, XP seems to recognise what it is, as it tells me what it is trying to install. 
I still find it odd that the other USB devices all work, including the current ADSL modem, so why is the USB stick that different ? Or isn't it ? I assume from this that the hardware works OK, so all that is left is/are the drivers - am I assuming too much ?
I will stop the questions for now - thanks for the rapid replies so far.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

What motherboard?

Do you connect the stick "directly" to the computer, or via a hub?


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

According to Everest Home Edition, my motherboard is a Dell Inc ME051,
with a Intel Celeron M processor 1.60 GHz, and Phoenix bios. Everest also list various USB info. such as (4 times) Intel 8280 1FB ICH6 - USB Universal Host Controller and (1 time) Intel 8280 1FB ICH6 - Enhanced USB2 Controller. Too much info ?

I connect the stick both directly to the computer socket(s) and also via a USB 2.0 hub - same result.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

What model is the computer? Maybe there's a BIOS update.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Finally, now that the database has returned, I can answer the last question.

The machine is a Dell Inspiron 1300, and there is, it seems, an update for the BIOS. At $29.95, and given the state of the dollar against the pound sterling this is only £14.63 at today's rate, this is quite cheap, the question is why would I need it ? 
The machine is about 1 year old, so the BIOS can't be that out of date (version A08 it seems - don't know what the latest version is). I am aware that nothing else seems to have worked, but the original software, now reinstalled, that came with the machine must have been good enough to support all types of USB device - that was the way that it was advertised, I think - and it does seem a bit like a driver problem, judging by what XP is trying to do. Would the driver be part of the BIOS ?
I even went round the BIOS settings manually, but there seems to not be any USB specific points, apart from the boot order - this used to be floppy/USB/CD/HDD, which I changed to floppy/CD/USB/HDD (there is no floppy drive) just to see. No change, of course.
I will hold off on BIOS upgrade for the moment (I assume I get sent a bit of software which I run, and it installs itself - is this how it happens ?)

Ah well.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

The latest BIOS version is A10 - costs nothing at *Dell*.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Thanks for the info about the BIOS upgrade being free at Dell - for some reason, I did not think to look there. 
Anyway, I downloaded/installed the upgrade to version 10, but, this makes no difference to the machine installing the drivers for the USB stick, so no further forward.

Is this driver part of XP or part of the software that Dell provides ?
If XP, then can I just install the bit I need ?
If Dell, then what do I ask them for ? 

I already have entered a question on their forum, but no joy so far - I will add another entry, to see what happens.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

With the USB stick disconnected:

Download and install the *chipset driver* (again).

Reboot.

Download and install the *System Utilities*.

Reboot again.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

First, I downloaded all the appropriate drivers from the Dell site. Then I tried your advice, step by step, and it still did not recognize the stick. I noticed on the Dell site that the System Software drivers should be installed before any other, so I then tried reversing your order, but still with reboots in between, and got the same results ie no drivers found for the device.
I have to assume that the USB stick works Ok (not independently tested it yet), as the PC knows that it is a USB stick (in Device Management), and I assume that the drivers get installed to the correct library, as I follow the instructions for each driver install.

Part of me wonders if my recalcitrant PC would work after leaving my third floor window, but, as you are still trying to help me, I must learn to be patient ! There must be just one small thing I am doing wrong (hopefully).

Thanks so far

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

I thought you had tested the stick with another computer. You have to do that - the stick may be faulty (not uncommon).


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

The original problem came about when I tried to copy files to the USB stick belonging to someone else; when I could not, I tried the stick on their computer, and found it worked for them. Now I am testing with my own stick, but only on my PC. I do see your point, though, and had rather made an assumption, so will test it as soon as I can. 

More later.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

The last stick I bought was faulty - had to take it back.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

I must admit that I have never come across a faulty stick, so made maybe the wrong assumption. I have also found an old stick, which I did not use as I believed it to be faulty (used to work for some years, then just stopped); I connected it, XP told me that it was working OK, that it's size was 0 bytes (!!), that it needed formatting, but XP refused to do it. The drivers were listed as being OK, and it even told me the correct makers name. Does this imply that the PC is OK, just my new stick faulty ?

I hope that I have not been wasting your time if it turns out to be my mistake.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

It sounds like you have two faulty sticks (with different errors).
And - don't worry - we're here to help. :smile:
Try the new stick with another computer.


----------



## thepit56

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

geez talk about bad luck!


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Well, I have finally managed to try the original stick, that was working on another PC, the one that caused me to notice that my PC was not working with USB sticks. I have to assume that it is working, although the PC to which it 'belongs' is not available at the moment. 
Anyway, it does not work on mine, and still refuses to locate/install the drivers - I must admit to not being too surprised, given my PC's track record with these things. This is a bit embarrassing, as I am meant to be checking the data that is on this stick. So, looks like I will have to find another likely PC, just to check the stick. 
As of this moment, defenestration of the PC seems to be a good idea - I must resist temptation, though.

Hope that you have good news for me.
Thanks

John


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

The plot thickens. 
I have just tried the 'good' stick on another PC, also running XP Pro SP2, but without any extra Dell drivers loaded. It was recognised and read with no problems, making it this PC (with all the Dell drivers loaded), on which I am typing this message, the one with the problem, and not (necessarily) the USB stick.
I am not sure that this makes it any easier.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Open device manager > expand *Universal Serial Bus controllers* > uninstall *every* device under Universal Serial Bus controllers.

Reboot and let Windows reinstall the drivers.

Try the stick.

No joy? > Run Windows Update.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Oddly enough, I thought about uninstalling all the USB devices, but did not for several reasons:-
1. I did not know if it would be possible/did not in fact try.
2. I did not quite believe it would work - me, chicken ?

I have been getting just a little exasperated with this issue lately - not because you have not been helpful, as I feel that you have done more than could be expected, giving up your time etc. - and my exasperation comes out in a 'can't be bothered' attitude sometimes.

So, I will try that soon, and let you know (of course)

John


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Deleted all the USB drivers, gradually reconnected the USB devices, watched them reinstall their drivers. All, that is, except for the flash stick !
And, this was with the stick that I know works on another XP SP2 machine.
All the other devices reinstalled themselves without the install wizard stepping in - they went from 'found new hardware' to 'drivers installed' in one easy step.
But, the flash stick invokes the wizard, and it still will not find the drivers, even on the internet (allowing the wizard to do it's thing).

I also did the Windows Update thing, but there was nothing to update, it said.

Can I find out what driver(s) is/are required (so I can look manually)? Does the question make sense ? I assume that there is no problem with the USB ports, as I can't see that there would be if everything else works, and I tried it in more than 1 port, so that I know the 0/5V and data pins all work.

Currently, the 'drivers' are uninstalled for this device, ready for my next foray into unchartered waters.

Thanks so far.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

You shouldn't have to install a driver - Windows XP has generic drivers for USB drives.

Run System File Checker:
Click Start > Run > type *sfc /scannow* (note the space after sfc) >
the system files will be scanned and you may be asked to insert your XP disc if a file needs to be restored.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Well, I ran sfc /scannow, it told me what it was doing and asked for the XP Pro CD. I loaded it, and let it carry on; as it was taking some minutes to run, I left it to do it's thing, and, when I returned, it had finished, with no dialogue box showing. I assumed, therefore, that it had done it's thing, with no problems, and no error/warning messages.

Tried USB stick, with predictable results - no driver found. 

Should sfc have left me with a dialogue box, or only if it found 
problems ?
Does this mean that there are no problems with the drivers ?????

I then let the install wizard try to solve the problems, with the XP Pro CD loaded, and, apart from a lot of 'head' movement, no driver was installed. I am sure that I have tried that before, but thought, as the CD was in the drive, would give it one more try.

Ho hum.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

SFC will only "complain" if there's something wrong.
Did you reboot after SFC had finished?


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Not sure if I did reboot afterwards, so did the sfc again, followed by a reboot. Inserted flash memory, and it went through the usual wizard, followed by the usual result of driver not found.

I know that all computer problems have, in theory, a solution, but this one seems to not know that.

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

:sigh:
I'll see if I can find a way to fix this and return with a better reply later today.
Right now I'm tempted to suggest a repair installation of Windows - but that's the second "worst" solution (after a complete reinstall).


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Enable Plug and play in BIOS (if possible).

See if the *Hardware troubleshooter* helps.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Your hyperlink to Hardware Troubleshooter just gives me a blank tab (Firefox 2), and typing in help/tshoot/tshardw.htm - which seems to be what it refers to, gets me nowhere either. It even seems to have hcp:// at the start, which I have never come across before, or is that just my browser ?

I will try enabling Plug & Play in the BIOS, if I can remember how to get into the BIOS (done it at least once before, must remember which function key at startup), but as everything else, wrt USB seems to work P&P, can't see how that will do any good.

Repair install of XP - I have done that before, on other PCs, but, if sfc does not find any missing/invalid drivers, can't see what that would do either. Also, my version of XP SP2 comes on 2 CDs, and I think it refuses to do a repair using the XP CD, as it tells me that I would be installing/repairing from a previous version. I could always merge them onto one CD, as I know how, but .....
And, doing a complete reinstall, with all the software that I have installed, would be something I would try to avoid ! 

John


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

The HW troubleshooter link will only work with IE - it opens the troubleshooter in your computer (can be started in Device manager as well).

Yes, you have to slipstream SP2 before performing a repair install. A repair install will "dig deeper" than sfc.


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

I copied the URL to IE7 - which I use so rarely that I forget that it exists most times, as I normally use the IE tab within Firefox when I really have to use IE - followed the instuctions, to no avail, as it just didn't cover the options that I keep coming up with.

Must, it seems, get round to slipstreaming my XP discs, so I can do a repair.

John


----------



## mannoman

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

ajohnb - I had a similar problem. Here's what worked for me.
1-Turn off the PC with the card in the slot (don't just restart, SHUT IT DOWN).
2-Unplug the power cord
3-Hold the START button for 5 - 6 seconds and release
4-Reinsert the power cord and restart the PC with the card in the slot.
All reader slots reinstalled and all was well - for me. Be sure to let us know if this works for you. I found this solution burried in a HP website.


----------



## ko4rk

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

I must have tried a hundred different remedys for this problem over the last 4 or 5 days was getting tired of all the "Googling" & yours was the only one that worked. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! very very much !!!!!!

KO4RK - Joe


----------



## mannoman

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Glad I could help, Joe! Now enjoy your holidays.


----------



## dcdrac

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

or next time try this:

How to change drive letter assignments in Windows XP

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307844


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

All

Finally, I have my problem solved, but it did take time. 
A few weeks ago, I had to re-install XP Pro, due to a problem with the PC (would not boot at all, so did the re-install). Having got it back to square one, I bought myself a new USB flash stick, and, on Wednesday (it is now Sunday) tried the new stick. Low and behold, it worked ! So, today, I tried my old stick, the one with which I had a problem, and it found the drivers and also worked - mind you, I had to go into Tweak UI (part of Microsoft Power Toys) to enable the drive letter (G), which I had previous disabled to tidy things up. Must stop tidying up too much in future !

Anyway, I just wanted to say that I appreciate all your help with this problem, and that I learned a few things from it.

Thanks

John


----------



## ajohnb

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

The thing that I forgot to ask in my last message was whether the USB sticks should be formatted FAT (which they currently are) or NTFS, and does it, in fact, make that much of a difference ? Having started this, I realise that the only options for formatting that the system gives me is FAT or FAT32 - is this right ? Can they ever be formatted NTFS (I am sure that I have done it somewhere) ? Is Fat32 better/the same in this respect ?

Presumably, if they are formatted NTFS, then they will be not be able to be used in a machine that does not support NTFS


----------



## Deleted090308

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

Good news. :smile:

For storage FAT will be good enough - unless you want to save files larger than 4GB (FAT doesn't support that - NTFS does).


----------



## Sirswat

Mannoman had the solution that FINALLY worked for me.

Windows XP - I probably removed the USB stick AFTER powering down. My Computer would NOT recognize the stick, but Office programs would. Going to Disk Management would also show a functional memory stick. It just wouldn't appear under My Computer, even after changing the drive letter.

With the stick in the USB port, Shut Down, remove the power cord, press the start button for a few seconds, then plug in the power cord again and restart the computer.

The USB drive will reappear under My Computer again.

I assume that removing the stick after power down causes this disruption.

Thanks, Mannoman.


----------



## mannoman

Glad it worked for you.


----------



## jtorielli

*Re: Usb flash memory stick not recognized*

this worked for me!!! thank you!!!!!


----------



## mannoman

jtorielli - there are a number of alternatives here, which one worked for you?


----------



## jtorielli

renaming the drive did it. . .was really frustrated tryign to figure that one out, but I am in business now.


----------



## cgnw

Thank you , Mannoman, this fix worked a treat for me as well. Much appreciated.


----------



## cgnw

To be more precise: your 4-point powerdown/powerup solution fixed it. Thanks.


----------



## mannoman

No charge man - glad I could help.


----------

